# Ethernet et AppleTalk



## Berthold (23 Août 2008)

Voici le problème :
J'ai un *réseau AppleTalk* qui permet à un 10aine de vieux macs (du SE/30 système 6 au PowerMac Mac OS 9.1) de *communiquer* et d'*imprimer* sur une *LaserWriter*.

Je viens de récupérer un *PowerMac G3 desktop* et un des premiers *iMac (333 MHz*). Je vais probablement placer le PM G3 « en tête de réseau » puisque c'est lui le plus rapide de la bande, il gérera l'imprimante bien mieux qu'actuellement.

Par contre je ne sais pas comment *intégrer l'iMac à ce réseau* : sur l'iMac, pas de connectique AppleTalk, bien sûr. Ethernet, 2 USB, modem et c'est tout.

_Est-il envisageable de connecter l'iMac et le PM G3 par *ethernet*, et le PM G3 et les autres par *AppleTalk* ?_


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2008)

Sous OS X, je pense que ça peut se faire, mais sous OS 9, je ne sais pas, je ne pense pas qu'il puisse gérer simultanément deux interfaces réseau. Toutefois, je me souviens qu'il existait des boîtiers permettant de brancher un ordi en ethernet sur un réseau localtalk, mais c'est un vieux souvenir assez flou, je crois que c'était Asanté qui faisait ça, mais je ne suis pas certain.


----------



## Berthold (23 Août 2008)

Exact ! Ta réponse me fait remonter ces petits boîtiers en mémoire. Par contre, j'espère les avoir gardés, ce qui est rien moins que sûr&#8230;

Quoiqu'il en soit merci !


----------



## Berthold (26 Août 2008)

Ouh là ! Ça y est, j'ai compris pourquoi je n'avais jamais utilisé ces boîtiers : en fait ce ne sont pas des adaptateurs Ethernet/LocalTalk, mais Ethernet / truc que je ne connais pas :





Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer ? Je n'ai aucun Mac, même très vieux, qui présente cette fiche, j'imagine donc qu'elle se connecte sur un Hub ou un truc de ce goût ?


----------



## claude72 (26 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sous OS X, je pense que ça peut se faire, mais sous OS 9, je ne sais pas, je ne pense pas qu'il puisse gérer simultanément deux interfaces réseau.


Nativement, non OS 9 ne peut pas gérer deux interfaces réseaux : c'est l'une ou l'autre...

... mais tu peux télécharger chez Apple, dans la page des vieux machins un tableau de bord "LocalTalk Bridge" qui permet sur un mac d'activer à la fois l'EtherTalk et le Localtalk, et de faire le lien entre les 2 réseaux en option. Bien-sûr, ce Mac doit alors rester allumé pour que le lien fonctionne...

Tu peux par exemple installer "LocalTalk Bridge"dans ton PM G3*, ensuite tu ajoutes ce Mac dans le réseau LocalTalk, et tu le connectes sur le iMac en Ethernet via un hub ou un switch.

(* ou tout autre Mac possédant un port ethernet (natif ou carte ajoutée) et un port imprimante et/ou modem)




> Toutefois, je me souviens qu'il existait des boîtiers permettant de brancher un ordi en ethernet sur un réseau localtalk, mais c'est un vieux souvenir assez flou, je crois que c'était Asanté qui faisait ça, mais je ne suis pas certain.


Effectivement Asanté faisait 2 type de boîtier pour passer d'Ethernet à LocalTalk :
- le premier possèdait 2 connexions ethernet : 10base2 (BNC) et AUI, et acceptait 2 imprimantes LocalTalk,
- le deuxième plus récent et plus petit possèdait 3 connexions ethernet : 10base2 (BNC), 10baseT (RJ45) et AUI, et acceptait 8 imprimantes LocalTalk...

... mais, à ma connaissance, en LocalTalk, il n'était possible de brancher que des imprimantes sur ces boîtiers !!! et donc ils ne pouvaient pas faire une liaison réseau entre un Mac Ethernet et un Mac LocalTalk.


----------



## claude72 (26 Août 2008)

Berthold a dit:


>


C'est une prise AAUI : Apple Attachement Unit Interface : c'est la 1re prise ethernet présente sur les Mac, à partir du Quadra 800 et qui a disparue avec l'arrivée des G3.

C'est le même type d'interface que l'AUI (Attachement Unit Interface) avec une prise différente (DB15 pour l'AUI) et (je crois) une tension de fonctionnement différente.
(l'AAUI est la norme standard AUI adaptée par Apple, qui ne peut décidément pas faire les choses comme tout le monde !!!) 

Pourquoi l'AUI ou AAUI en "intermédiaire" ? parceque les 1ers réseaux Ethernet existaient en 4 normes :
- 10base2 : coaxial, prises BNC, 200 mètres maximum (en fait 185 m),
- 10base 5 : coaxial plus gros, 500 mètres maximum,
- 10baseT : "T" pour "twisted pairs" : fils à paires torsadées, prises RJ45, 100 mètres maxi,
- 10baseF : "F" pour "fiber" = fibre optique,

... et donc il était plus facile d'équiper les ordinateurs d'une prise standard AUI ou AAUI et de brancher derrière un boîtier d'interface vers le 10base voulu, plutôt que d'avoir sur chaque ordinateur 4 prises réseau différentes dont 3 inutiles...


Donc, ce boîtier est une interface entre la norme "standard Apple" AAUI et une des 4 normes de réseaux Ethernet... (probablement RJ45 ou BNC)


Depuis, seul le 10baseT a survécu, et donc les ordinateurs sont maintenant directement équipés d'une seule prise RJ45.
(après une période intermédiaire chez Apple, du 7200/8200 au 7300/8600/9600 inclus qui étaient équipés d'une prise AAUI et d'une RJ45)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> C'est une prise AAUI : Apple Attachement Unit Interface : c'est la 1re prise ethernet présente sur les Mac, à partir du Quadra 800 et qui a disparue avec l'arrivée des G3.



Euh nan pas du Quadra 800, j'en avais une sur mon Quadra 700 !

Oui, après vérification, elle est apparue en 1991 avec les Quadra 700/900, donc deux ans avant le quadra 800 qui, lui, est de 1993.


----------



## claude72 (27 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, après vérification, elle est apparue en 1991 avec les Quadra 700/900, donc deux ans avant le quadra 800 qui, lui, est de 1993.


Ah oui ???!!! effectivement, il y en avait aussi sur les 700 et 900, mais je croyais que les Quadra 700/800 et 900 étaient de la même époque... désolé pour cette erreur...

(en même temps, j'aurais dû me méfier en me rappelant que les Quadra 700 et 900 utilisaient les "vieilles" barrettes de RAM 32 broches, alors que les Quadra 800 utilisaient les 72 broches de la génération suivante...)

Donc, pour simplifier, les prises AAUI sont apparues sur les Quadra !


(et pour le type de la prise, c'est une mini-centronic 14 broches)


----------

